# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Osternohe Bikepark - neues Obstacle am Spielplatz - The Wing HD720p

## TiSpOkEs

Überraschung überraschung, Samstag waren viele fleißig und ham die Wing am Spielplatz aufgebaut. Na das mussten wir gleich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Vielen Dank für alle die mitgebaut haben!
1st rider: tispokes
date: 2011-03-06 

videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12134/h
www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz1urxrxeGY&hd=1

----------

